# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Zekeria Cana: Ditari i luftës, 1999

## Dita

Te nderuar!


Para se te kaloj ne transportimin e materialeve ekzistuese ne fletet virtuale te forumit te vjeter, si postim te pare po paraqes fragmente te shkeputur nga libri  *"Ditari i Luftes"* i historianit dhe atdhetarit nga Kosova *Zekeria Cana*.


Pjeset jane shkeputur nga libri i pare i botuar me kete titull i cili kishte ne permbajtje vetem nje volum, botim [1999]
Ne botimin e tij te dyte libri u paraqit me dy volume [2000]


-----------------------



Marre nga:

Zekeria Cana: Ditari i luftes, 1999


*E shtune, 8 maj*


Mbrëmë u godit ambasada kineze në Beograd, hoteli Jugosllavia ku ishte shtabi i tigrave te Arkanit, godina e shtatmadhorisë jugosllave dhe caqe të tjera.
Herët në mëngjes, si+ më tregon Longari (ai rri zgjuar gati deri në mëngjes), Televizioni i Podgoricës ka njoftuar se Fehmi agani është gjetur pa jetë afër Lipjanit. Ai i referohej agjensisë Tanjug, e cila provoi ta mbulojë këtë krim të policisë serbe duke ia veshur UCK-se. Lus zotin që ky lajm të mos jetë i vërtetë, po ashtu si informata e Doj+e velles dhe e agjensive të tjera sa isha në Tophane të prishtinës. Ndërkohë, lajmin e zi e konfirmojnë disa radiostacione të huaja. Stepem. Kalojnë dy-tri orë të mira derisa e marr veten. Hedh disa rreshta për shokun e fëmijërisë, që të mbesin si një skicë in memoriam.
Familja agani, e njohur ne Gjakovë si Mullagani, vjen nga Plava. Dy vëllezërit qenë hoxhë. I ati i Fehmiut shërbeu si imam në Rahovec dhe aty vdiq, kurse xhaxhai, Bajrami, ne Gjakovë. Pas perfundimit të Luftës se Dytë Botërore ai iu bind regjimit komunist dh u bë kryetar i Bashkësisë isalme ne Prishtinë. Vëllezërit Sitki, hilmi dhe Fehmi mbeten jetimë shumë herët bashkë me të dyja motrat. I rriti e ëma me dërrasën e vekut, si shumë nëna të tjera skamnore, derisa sitkiu iu bë krah si nëpunës i vogël komune, pas luftës si mësues i gjuhes serbokroate dhe njëri nga bashkëpunëtorët e parë te Rilindjes dhe te Radio Prishtinës. Ishte kryefamiljar shumë i përkushtueshëm, njeri i tërhequr, pa shokë. Hilmiu ndoqi mësimet në Normalen e prishtinës. Më 1944 doli në mal, u rreshtua në Brigadën IV partizane, te formuar ne Krumë të Hasit, por në çastin e përurimit të saj u ngrit flamuri jugosllav dhe pastaj flamuri shqiptar. Këtë barrë ankthi e bajti tërë jetën. Ai i takon brezit të parë të maturantëve të gjimnazit të Prishtineës të vitit 1948 dhe gjeneratës së parë të Degës së Albanologjisë në beograd. U mor me tregime. Disa vite shërbeu si profesor në gjimnazin e Gjakovës dhe më pastaj në Prishtinë. Iu kushtua studimeve në fushën e gjuhësisë, ligjëroi në Fakultetin Filozofik, pa u ngatërruar aspak në politikë e pa lakmuar poste. Dukej shumë i mbyllur, por po të rrije me të me një gotë përpara, hapej ne bisedë dhe e bënte ndejën të lezetshme me atë humorin e lehtë me një fije sarkazmë. Ankohej nga sëmundja e zemreës nga e cila edhe vdiq.
Fehmiu ishte dy ose tre vjet para meje. Si fëmijë loznim me top dhe ai na fliste për fitoren e sigurtë të aleatëve mbi boshtin Romë- Berlin  Tokio. Pas çlirimit të vendit ishte shumë aktiv në organizatën e pionierëve dhe te BURAJ-t, po me zgjuarsi dhe maturi. Shok më të dashur kishta Sami Bashotën (djalin e halles sime), qoftë ne gjimnazin e Prishtinës, qoftë në Beograd, ku mbaroi studimet për filozofi. Jepte mësim në gjimnazin e Gjakovës dhe nuk ngjiti asnjë shkallë të karrierës politike. Me daljen e Rilindjes si gazetë e përditshme, zuri të punonte në rubrikën e jashtme të saj dh të jepte mësim me honorar në Normale. Kreu studimet pasuniversitare në beograd në degën e shkencave politke dhe filloi të ligjërojë në Fakultetin filozofik të Prishtinës. Ngritja e tij filloi pas Pleniumit IV të Brionëve (1966). Nga kjo kohë shoqërohet me ali Hadrin dhe u bënë miq të pandashëm. Fill pas nxjerrjes së vendimit për rithemelimin e Institutit albanologjik (1967) u emërua drejtor i tij dhe punoi me përkushtim për ngritje e kuadrit të ri shkencor. Ndërkohë përgatiti tezën e doktoratës mbi temën e marrëdhënieve jugosllavo-shqiptare gjate Luftës së Dytë Botërore te cilën e mbrojti para ali Hadrit, po nuk e botoi kurrë. I afërt me Gazmend Zajmin, sidomos pas hapjes së debatit publik rreth ndryshimeve kushtetuese dhe avancimit të statusit të Kosovës. Treshja Hadri-Agani-Zajmi plotësonin njëri-tjetrin dhe konsideroheshin kreu i inteligjencës shqiptare shumë të angazhuar, e cila si kryeobjektiv veprimi kishte pavarësimin e Kosovës.
Në qoftë se Fehmiu nuk u rreshtua menjëherë në lëvizjen politike të vjeshtës së vonë te vitit 1989, pas formimit të LDK-se u be shtyllë e fortë e saj. Kryetari Rugova nuk kishte njeri më të aftë dhe më të sigurtë se atë, por sot e kësaj dite nuk e kam të qartë përse nuk e afronte edhe më shumë duke i hapur rrugë veprimi. Sikur e mabnte në distancë angleze. Kur e pyesnin Fehmiun çmendon dhe çbisedon Rugova me delegacione të ndryshme nga bota e jashtme, ai përgjigje: më së miri e Adnani (Merovci) dhe nuk e çonte më tej. Komenti ishte i tepërt.
I afërt me studentët dhe me brezin e ri te intelektualëve, prandaj edhe aq i adhururar prej tyre, shumë komunikues me këdo, zemërgjerë dhe i tolerueshëm, i përzemërt dhe gojëëmbël, mbi të gjitha i stolisur me virtytin e bukur të njerëzisë, modestisë dhe përvujtnisë. Janë këta veteëm ca rreshta për figurën e ndritshme të Fehmiut, që po i shkruaj në gjendje pikëllimi të thellë, në strofullën tjetër që është shtëpia e Enver Berishës, ku kalova sot paradite.

Tahçi deklaron se rugova mund të përfaqësojë vetëm partinë e tij dhe asgjë më shumë. Kryeministri flet me respekt për personaliteti e Fehmi aganit, pastaj del në deklaratën e G-8. Pikat e saj per ruajtjen e integirtetit të Jugosslavisë dhe për çarmatimin e UCK-se bien ndesh me konferencën e Rambujesë. Cernomërdini sot u takua në Bon edhe me Rugovën.
Lajmi për luftimet e brigadës Gjakova me armikun në Cabrat dhe në lagjen e Hadumit, sado që të gëzon, është thikë me dy presa. Trembem shumë se mos përsëritet drama a Rahovecit e verës së shkuar. Luftëtarët tanë mund të tregojnë shembull trimërie dhe sakrifice të madhe, por nuk mund ta përballojnë dot sulmin e forcave të mëdha të policisë dhe të ushtrisë serbe. Këeshtu ata do të shtrëngohen të tërhiqen, kurse qytetarët duarthatë do të jenë pre e hakmarrjes së përgjakshme.

Ukshin Hoti e mbushi afatin e dënimit, po prapëseprapë mbahet në burg dhe transferohet në Dubravë të Istogut.


----------------
Vijon



Pershendetje!
Dita

----------


## Dita

*E hënë, 31 maj*


Po rri me tre  katër djem të një familjeje nga ana e Llapit, që janë vendosur në shtpinë e Munishëve. Dhëndri i tyre jeton në Kolevicën e re. Ai e mbante familjen ne një kiosk të vogël në stacionin e trenit, e cila është përmbysur e plaçkitur si të gjitha yqanet e tjera të shqiptarëve. Djalë shumë i kthjellët në mendje. Në fillim flet me rrotulla dhe më pas me zemër te hapur: të gjitha partitë politike bashkë me drejtuesit e tyre do ti kisah zier në kazan. Dhe nuk është i vetmi që shpreh zemërimin dhe dëshpërimin e madh. Ai habitet shumë se pse nuk luaj nga Prishtina, kur shumica ua mbathi këmbëve larg e më larg. Po kush mbetën nga gjithë ai varg intelektualësh, profesorësh universiteti, shkrimtarësh, gazetarësh, aktorësh dhe artistësh?
Emrat e tyre po i rreshtoj (aq sa jam në dijeni) më poshtë që të mbahen mend dhe të mbesin si dokument i kohës, ndoshta edhe për shtjelluesit e hisotrisë së këtij fundshekulli që të japin gjykimin e tyre se cili ishte dhe sa ishte. Le të filloj:

Idriz ajeti, vehap shita, adem Bllaca, Adem Demaçi, Jashar Rexhepagiq, Gani Luboteni, Hysen Ukmata, vëllezërit Minir dhe Haki Dushi, Hajrulla Gorani, Pajazit Nushi, Feriz Krasniqi, Qerim gashi, Fuat dhe Fatmir Rizvanolli, Qerim Ujkani, vëllezërit Tadej dhe Engjëll Rodiqi, Riza Smakaj, Zenun Celaj, Ibrahim Kadriu, vëllezërit Zeki dhe Rasim Bejtullahu, Veton Surroi, zef Lekaj, Agim Cavdërbasha, Mazllum belegu, Gjergj Kaçinari, vëllezërit Sadri dhe Riza alaj, Ruzhdi Ushaku, Ditar Qamili, Shkëlzen Zhubi, Atdhe Gashi, Ramiz Balaj, Eqrem basha, Rifat Kukaj, Partizan Shuperka, Agim Qena, Fatmir Jaka, Ramush Rama, abdulla Vokrri, Rexhep Zogaj, Asllan Pushka, Mehmet Halimi, Nexhat Ibrahimi, Naim Ibrahimi, Ramdan Ibrahimi, Ukë Xheam, Ali Olloni, fatmir Jaka, Gani Xhafolli, Agim Qena, Abaz Dula, Rushit Ramabaja, Xhemajl Mustafa, Sali Spahiu, Dush gashi, Hilmi Troni, Zaim Istrefi, Avni Ukmata, Ali Jakupi, Sedar Dida, Latif Krasniqi, Ali Jasiqi, Zeqe Shehu, Istref begolli, Dibran Tahiri, Nehat Islami, Beqir Hundozi, Rexhep Vula, Tahir Aliu, Sabit Uka, Sami Bërlajolli dhe Bilbil Shehu.
Mund të ketë edhe burra të tjerë të fortë që nuk ia mbathën për të na dërguar përshëndetjen: mirë u pafshim në Kosovën e lire! Por unë skam si ti di emrat e tyre.
Si mabhen burrat? Miku im Kadri preniqi jeton në Obiliq, mban lopë dhe më sjell qumësht tash e sa vite. Sot më tregon se para një muaji ia vranë Enverin, djalin e martuar me katër fëmijë të vegjël. E ngushëlloj me fjalët: ti shëndoshë, bëj gajret Kadri Preniqi dhe mos u mërzit! Ma kthen: si jo, kur me shkon mendja si janë shfarosë të tëra familje me gra e me fëmijë, qe besa e zotit hiç nuk mërzitem! E marrim bisedën e zbrazjes së Kosovës. Dua të di për njerëzit e Obiliqit dhe për fshatrat përreth, si edhe sa familje kane mbetur në shtëpitë e veta. Shumë pak, me thotë Kadriu dhe vazhdon: morën turr se kush më ia pari, pa u trokitur njeri në derë. Shqiptarët u treguan shumë tucana  ofshan miku im, i thyer në shpirt dhe në zemër. Shkau nuk do ta luante këmbën nga pragu i shtëpisë pa ia hequr kokën, i vë Kadriu bisedës kapakun. Tek e percjell nga kopshti, ndalet nje trohë, më vështron përmallshëm dhe më thotë: më beso se nuk më zë gjuni nga droja e madhe se mos po të vrasin ky rod i magjypëve. I shtrëngoj doren, e marr ngryk, kurse atë e kaplon një ankth i madh dhe në faqe i rrokullisen dy kokrra loti, të cilat nuk i dershi as për djalin e tij. Shtrihem në krevatin e palueshëm nën kajsi dhe i thërras vetes: vetëm me këso burrash të dheut mund të gjallërojë dhe të mbijetojë gjysma e kombit këtej Drinit.


-----------------

----------


## Dita

*E hënë, 21 qershor*


Shpejt u ngjall Prishtina. Qendra e qytetit është plot njerëz. Në çdo hap takoj të njohur, miq e dashamirë, që kthehen nga Maqedonia dhe Shqipëria. I urojmë shoqi-shoqit lirinë. I përgëzoj që janë shëndoshë e mirë bashkë me familjet dhe i nguc nga pak pa të keq. Një dore e pranon tutën, tjetra mundohet të lahet me do shpjegime të paqena e qesharake. Ata i përshëndes me fjalët: Ku jeni patriotët e mëdhenj të Kosovës? Disa ulin kokën, disa të tjerë më shikojë shtrembët. Ymer Jaka do të më thoshte: Pse kumbarë po krijon armiq? Përgjigjen e kam të gatshme: Njeriu pa armiq nuk vlen gjë. Cmë duhen miqtë e dashamirët frikacakë, oportunistë e konformistë? Hiç fare!
Në ëmbëltoren përballë Kosova-Turistit, e cila ishte e hapur gjatë gjithë kohës se luftës ska karrike të lirë. Një djalosh ngrihet brrof në këmbë dhe më liron vendin. E falënderoj. Përpara më del Bujar Bukoshi që kthehet në Kosovë pas aq vitesh. Kryeminsitri është me të vëllanë, Hysenin dhe me ministrin e Arsimit e të Kulturës Muhamet Bicaj dhe me ministrin e Financave, Isa Mustafa. Pimë kafenë së bashku dhe i kthehem Bujarit: Bashkë me gëzimin e madh të çlirimit vjen sihariqi edhe më i madh se u bënë tubë dy qeveritë, jotja vetëm me disa minsitra dhe ajo e Thaçit me goxha shumë. Lum populli per ju! Nuk e ngas më shumë. Vetes i them: tashti prit fërkimet, shtyrjet dhe kapërcekat ndërmjet dy kabineteve për legjitimitetin e tyre faqe popullit dhe faktorit ndërkombëtar. Qeveria e parë, çështë e vërteta, u emërua fill pas zgjedhjeve të para të lira. Edhe qeveria e dytë doli nga Konferenca e Rambujesë si qeveri koalicioni, por u formua shpejt e shpejt, pa konsultime e ujdi paraprake të të gjitha subjekteve poltike, duke përfshirë edhe mendimin e Kuvendit të Kosovës, të dalë po nga zgjedhjet e lira. Postin e minsitrit te Pushtetit Lokal e ka Ramë Buja i UCK-se, kështu që emërtimi i prefektëve dhe i kryetarëve te bashkive dhe të komunave është në dorën e tij. Cili do të jetë kriteri kryesor për emërimin e tyre? Si po duket, pjesmarrja ne UCK. Profesionalizmi dhe zotësia dalin në plan të dytë. Ndoshta kështu do të behet edhe për drejtorët në fushë të ekonomisë, të arsimit, kulturës, shkencës etj. Atëherë do të ktheheshim rrumbullak një gjsmë shekulli prapa, si në kohën partizane. Kjo do të jetë një gjendje shumë shqetësuese dhe brengosëse.
E pyes Bujar Bukoshin si është puna a Rugovës që nuk kthehet në Kosovë? Ai ndërron temën e bisedës dhe unë e kuptoj psenë.

Ec drejt Komitetit te dikurshëm krahinor të Lidhjes Komuniste të Kosovës te kohës se Veli Devës, Mahmut Bakallit, Iljaz Kurteshit dhe azem Vllasit. Si qenë, si dolën, si u mbajtën dhe di e mbyllën karrieren e tyre politke? Nxjerrja e portretit të tyre politik sa më të plotë kërkon më shumë kohë, punë të perkushtuar dhe serioze. Për të aprin, Veli Devën, kam dhënë gjykim të përgjithshëm në ditarin e përparshëm, i cili ka ngjallur zemërimin e tij, aq sa kur shihemi rastësisht nëpër ngushëllime nuk bënë verë me gojë. Për të dytin, Mahmut Bakallin, mund te thuhet hëpërhë pa vënë mëdyshje fare se është udhëheqësi politik më i shkolluar, më i zoti nga mendja, goja dhe lapsi, që ka pasur Kosova ndonjëherë. I trti, Iljaz Kurteshi, përgjithësisht është mbajtur shumë mirë. I katërti, Azem Vllasi, gjatë zhvillimeve të pranverës së vitit 1981, demonstratat i cilësoi si kundërrevolucionare për tia bërë qejfin Beogradit, ndaj u bë i dashuri dhe i përkëdheluri i përkohshëm i udhëheqjes shoviniste serbe dhe pati një ngjitje të shpejtë verbuese dhe mashtruese. Ai e kuptoi si dhe sa ishte vetëm pasi Millosheviqi e mbylli në burg. Vetëm atëherë i shkrepën në mendje fjalët udhërrëfyese të babait të sprovuar në jetë se cështë shkjau, por tashmë ishte shumë vonë. Sikur të gjitha këto figura të dikurshme politike të uleshin të shkruanin kujtimet e veta me zemër të hapur dhe me ndërgjegje të pastër, atëherë do të shkyenin një borxh të madh para popullit dhe historisë. Në të kundërt do të dalë se ata nuk e kanë pasur dhe as nuk e kanë ndërgjegjen e pastër.

Kaloj përskaj godinës pak të vjetëruar, dikur më e bukur shtëpi-vilë në qendër të qytetit. Aty e kalonte jetën e kokrrës së qefit dhe të ahengjeve Dushan Mugosha  Duçi (kështu e quanin shqiptarët), sekretari i tretë sipas radhës i komitetit krahinor. Paraardhësit e tij ishin Miladin Popoviqi dhe Gjoka Pajkoviqi, po malazias. Kur vështron këtë shtëpi, doemos, shkëputesh nga e tashmja, tretesh në mendimet e së kaluarës nukur të largët. Në mendje të vjen libri i Vlladimir Dedijerit: Marrëdhëniet jugosllavo-shqipatre (1939-1948) me faksimilet e letrave që udhëheqësit e partisë Komuniste të Shqipërisë dhe të Luftës Antifashiste nacional-çlirimtare  Enver Hoxha, Fiqret Sanxhaktari (Shehu), Mehmet Shehu, Tuk Jakova, Bedri Spahiu dhe Hysni Kapo  i dërgonin vëllait të tyre të madh, Duçit, përkatësisht Sali Muratit në Jugosllavi pasi ishte kthyer nga Shqipëria. Secila letër është më e përzemërt se tjetra dhe pershkohen nga dashuria e zjarrtë dhe mirënjohja e thelle. Ato janë të mbushura me lëvdata të larta deri në qiell, të cilat dine ti bëjnë vetëm shqiptarët me përulje të mjerë prej skllavi. Kurse Mugosha ishte njëri nga kuajt e shumtë te Trojës që futën në Shqipëri për të ndezur luftën vëllavrasëse dhe për ta varrosur cështjen e Kosovës. Kur i rikujton ata puthadorë të gjakut tënd të kaplon një zemërim i thellë që shkon deri në tërbim, një ndjenjë neveritjeje e pafundme sa të vjen për të pështyrë në tokë. Nga kjo gjendje shpirtërore më nxjerr rrahja e krahut dhe e shpatullave, si edhe fytyra e buzëqeshur e një motre, që më përthekon me të dy duart në qafë. Ajo më përgëzon që dola gjallë dhe më uron lirinë. Kjo është një grua më e re se unë, që e kisha ndeshur në ballë të të gjitha protestave tona. Skishte zot e perëndi qä ia ndalte asaj turrin. I rrinte policisë serbe karshi më shumë se çdo mashkull tjetër. Bëjmë edhe një përqafim, shtrëngohemi si motra me vëllain, sepse mbetëm gjallë. Vazhdoj rrugën.

Në lagjen e Muhaxhirëve, mbrapa shkollës fillore ishte konvikti i shkollave të mesme të Prishtinës. Menjëherë pas demonstratave të vitit 1981, kur në Kosovë vërshuan policët nga të gjitha anët e Jugosllavisë, koniktorët i nxorën në rrugë. Shtëpia e tyre e banimit u kthye hiç me pak se në postë policie. Në mars të vitit 1990, kur isha sekretar i Keshillit per Mbrojtjen e te Drejtave dhe Lirirve te Njeriut, po bëhesha gati të shkoja në Amerikë me ftesë te lobit shqiptar, për të dëshmuar para kongresit amerikan për shkallëzimin e terrorit shtetëror në Kosovë. Në këtë postë policie më mbajtën tetë orë dhe ma morën pasaportën. Ambasada jugosllave në Uashington u tregua e shurdhër kundrejt protestës së Departamentit të shtetit amerikan. Ne Amerike vajtën Rugova, Qosja, Luljeta Pula dhe të tjerë. Liga qytetare shqiptaro-amerikane organizoi tryezën e bisedës rreth gjendjes në Kosovë. Dioguardi nuk lejoi askënd që të ulej në karriken e rezervuar për mua. Ai e hapi tryezën me këto fjalë: Autoritetet jugosllave penguan ardhjen e dr. Canës në SHBA që të zinte vendin në këtë karrike, të ngrihej i pari në këtë foltore për të na folur me kompetencë, me gjuhën e fakteve dhe të argumenteve të gjalla, për atë terror të paparë që policia jugosllave ushtron në Kosovë. Megjithatë dr. Cana është i pranishëm ketu. Së shpejti do të shkojmë tek ai për ta uruar e përgëzuar që mori guximin, që tregoi trimëri e vetësakrificë për të ushqyer botën e qytetëruar dhe demokratike me informacione e materiale filmike që dëshmojnë shkeljen e të drejtave elemenatre të njeriut dhe terrorizimin e popullit shqiptar në Kosovë. Nuk vonoi dhe Dioguardi, ky burrë amerikan me gjakun shqiptar të Arbëreshit të Kalabirse, erdhi në kosovë tok me senatorin Tom Lantosh me prejardhje prej një familje hebreje të Hungarisë. Nga Prishtina ata do të shkonin ne Shqipëri nëpër rrugën e Prizrenit. Ibrahim Rugova mu lut ti shoqëroja deri në pikën kufitare të Morinës. Së pari i shpura në Gjakovë, u tregova vendpërleshjen e kohës së Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit te shtatorit 1878 dhe u shtruam për drekë në restorantin e vëllezërve Jupa. Rreth restorantit populli u grumbullua shumë shpejt, kurse policia e alarmuar nuk dinte çtë bënte. Jashtë degjohehin duartrokitje dhe brohoritje. Mysafirët e mirëpritur dhe të nderuar drekonin duke dëgjuar meloditë e bukura dhe zërin e ëmbël të Muharrem Micit, të shoqëruara me mandolinë e kitarë. Ngrita një gotë shëndeti për miqtë tanë. Në dollinë e tij të shkurtër, po shumë domethënëse, Lantoshi tha se po jetonte bashkë me gruan e tij dhe me delegacionin amerikan çastet e ngazëllimit më të madh në jetë. Duhej të vijonim rrugën për Prizren, por na u desh plot një orë të kalonim me vetura nëpër Carshinë e Madhe e te mbushur me atë mal populli, të mëdhenj e të vegjël. Lantoshi, zonja e tij dhe Dioguardi mbanin ne kokë lisat e bardhë të Kosovës.

Gjatë viteve që pasuan konvikti i dikurshëm në lagjen e Muhaxhirëve ishte një nga skëterrat e shumta të torturimit më shtazarak të qindra e qindra shqiptarëve. Njerëzit e kësaj lagjeje i bishtëronin rrugës, që të mos dëgjonin britmat e atyre që kishin rënë në duart e xhelatëve. Pas nëntë vjetësh gjendem përsëri  tashti me vullnetin tim  para godinës së ferrit mesjetar, ku tashme është vendosur një pjesë e forcave te KFOR-it. Më shoqërojnë dy çuna që flasin anglisht. I jap ushtarit kartëvizitën dhe i tregoj përse kam ardhur. Ai thërret oficerin kujdestar, i cili bën nderimin, më prin drejt e në bodrumin e errët dhe më bën dritë me llambën e dorës. Ctë shohësh? Në dyshemenë prej betoni janë të gjitha llojet e mjeteve mesjetare të torturës derisa viktima të jepte shpirt ose të mbetej sakat për tërë jetën: dy  tre topuza druri, shkopi prej druri i mbështjellë me gomë, dy shufra hekuri, boksi prej hekuri i katër gishtërinjve me katër maja të mprehta, kama e gjatë. Në skajin e tyre është karrikja prej druri ku viktima torturohej me rrymë elektirke, pak më tej zinxhiri bukur i gjatë, me të cilin njerëzit e zhveshur i varnin në gypin horizontal të ngrohjes me avull. Në mur shihen pika gjaku, në qoshen e bodrumit ka këpucë, pantallona, çorapë, brekë, fanella e këmisha të mbytura e gjak. Stepesh dhe dridhesh di thupër nga kjo pamje e llahtarshme. I duhet thënë qeverisë së Bukoshit apo Thaçit që në korridorin e konviktit të vihet pllaka: Muzeu i ferrit.

Vehap Shita, Pajazit Nushi dhe Zejnulla Gruda të Këshillit vijnë nga e pamja për Sami Pejën. Më gjejnë si të vrarë. U tregoj çpashë para një ore në konviktin e shkollave të mesme.


-------------------

----------


## Dita

*E enjte, 1 korrik*

Në ditarin tim kam shkruar edhe për masakrën në fshatin kufitar Goden të hasit, më 25 mars, në ditën e dytë të bombardimeve te NATO-s. Tshti dalin në dritë edhe hollësitë e kësaj loje të ndyrë. Ushtarët serbë i rreshtuan të gjithë fshatarët me forcën e tytave të automatikëve dhe të mitralozëve. Një pjesë i vunë përpara në një drejtim të caktuar, kurse 20 burra të zgjedhur i detyruan të futeshin në një stallë dh të shkonin me duart mbi kokë. Të gjithë i qëlluan dh i vranë me mitraloza. Midis të vrarëve ishin dhe pese arsimtarë të shkollës fillore të Godenit nëmoshën më të mirë. U shuan meshkujt e tri familjeve. Tetë ishin me mbiemrin Osmanaj, po aq Feraj dhe kaër Morina. Të gjithë ishin nga mosha 20-60 vjeç dhe kufomat e tyre u dogjën. Si gjurmë e këtij krimi të përbindshëm kanë mbetur hiri, copat e eshtrave, rrobat e djegura dhe një kuti e shkrumbuar duhani.
Një popull që edhe fëmijët e vegjël i mëson dhe i edukon që të bëhen kriminelë, nuk mund të shëmbëllejë veçse me bishat e egra, të cilat do të zhduken nga faqja e dheut herët o vonë. Ushtarët britanikë, që e vendosën bazën e tyre në një shkollë fillore, nuk mund ta merrnin dot me mend se si kjo ndërtesë e diturisë ishte shndërruar në mësonjëtore krimi për nxënësit serbë nga mosha 12 vjeç e sipër që ata të përvetësonin zanatin e njohjes dhe të vendosjes së të gjitha llojeve të minave, përfshirë edhe minat befasuese, si edhe të përdorimit të granatave. Ushtarët britanikë panë me sytë e tyre minat dhe raketat artificiale të renditura në vitrinat me xhama të shkollës. Ata gjetën aty dhe libra, sllajde dhe video që shërbenin si mjete konkretizimi që fëmijët serbë të mësonin të vrisnin e masakronin shqiptarët edhe me mina.

Nga Shqipëria vijne shumë miq e të njohur, kryesisht kosovarë të dalur atje bukur moti, më shumë nga zori i madh, po edhe ata që u shtrënguan të marrin në sy botën dhe mund të shkelin tokën e Kosovës vetëm pas shporrjes së okupatorit serb. Disa prej tyre i takoj në qytet, dis të tjerë më vijnë në shtëpi. Në qendër të qytetit u poqa me Leonidhë Mertirin (i pari konsull i shqipërisë ne shkup) dhe Esat Myftarin nga Peja, të cilët punojnë në Ministrinë e Jashtme të Tiranës. Në prishtinë erdhi për të parën herë edhe Murat Gjonbalaj nga Vuthaj, që si djalë i ri e shkeli kufirin dhe doli në Shqipëri, kreu atje shkollën, zuri një punë dhe tashti drejton Shoqatën patriotike Kosova, e cila ka disa vjet që nxjerrë gazetën e saj po me këtë emër. Në shtëpinë time të vogël më erdhi edhe Xhafer Vokshi (i vëllai me i vogël i Asimit), pjesmarrës i Konferencës se Bujanit, pas luftës udhëheqës i rinise së Kosovës. Pas shpalljes së Rezolutës së Byrose Informative 81948) u detyrua të ikte në Shqipëri bashkë me hallën e tij, Bijen. Punoi një kohë në gazetën bashkimi, por më pastaj e morën me sy të keq  si shumë kosovarë të tjerë - dhe i kaloi do vite të mira në internim. Xhaferi erdhi bashkë me enver Dajçin, shokun e tij të luftës. Më gëzoi shumë edhe takimi me shokun e dashur të studimeve Ibrahim Gashi (nga Kotorri i Drenicës), i cili u dëbua në Shqipëri po si Agim Gjakova. Atje ushtroi detyrën e profesorit shumë të aftë të matematikës në do shkolla fillore të fshatit edhe pse e kishte vendin në Universitetin e Tiranës, por aty nuk mund të ligjëronte dot pa u bërë vegël e Sigrurimit. Tevona, pas fitores së demokracisë u emërua sekretar i pare në ambasadën shqiptare në Lubjanë. Me sa di, beri shumë që shqiptarët në slloveni të trajtoheshin si qytetarë të barabartë.



*E premte, 2 korrik*


Eshtë nëntëvjetori i Kuvendit historik të Kaçanikut. Trupi do një trohë puhim pas bukës së drekës. Por smë lënë, sepse sa shtrihem më vijnë disa djem e vajza, më rrëmbejnë nga shtrati dhe më çojnë me nxitim në qendrën e qytetit. Cte shohesh? I madh e i vogël është këtu. Ska vend ku të hedhësh gjilpërën. Buritë e makinave, që lëvizin rreth e rrotull me flamuj të shpalosur, nuk kanë të ndalur. Mbi një veturë dy të rinj i binë tupanit dhe surlës. Djemtë dhe vajzat heqin përpara vallen. Me ta bashkohet edhe vargu i pakëputur i grave dhe i burrave. Një vajzë studente dikton lodhjen time. I bën shokut të saj një shenjë dhe ai më rrok para duarsh dhe më vë kapakun e mototrit të veturës. Më mbështjellin me flamur dhe më vënë në kokë plisin e bardhë. Jemi në kryqin e madh të rrugës. Një djalosh më afrohet dhe më pyet si do të bëjmë që ta fetojmë më tej kremten e madhe. Zbrez dhe thërras të gjithe të vijnë pas meje. Drejtimi: Fakulteti Filozofik. Ska nevojë tu tregoj djemve dhe vajzave se pse iu prij këtu. Djemtë më të fortë dhe më të shkathët ngjiten ne shtatoren e Vuk Karaxhiqit, i japin asaj një shtyrje të fortë dhe ajo shembet për tokë. Aty do të kthehet përsëri monumenti i përdhosur i viktimave të kampit gjerman të përqendrimit. Radhën e ka shtatorja e Njegoshit në krahun tjetër të fakultetit. Masa e madhe e rinisë ia mësyen shtatores tjetër para Rektoratit, por ushtarët e alarmuar të KFOR-it e rrethijnë atë me një gardh telash me gjemba. Dy tanke vehen në gjendje gatishmërie.

Ora 20. festa e madhe e këtij fundshekulli nuk do të ndërpritet gjithë natën. Dy çuna më marrin për duarsh, më ngjisin në tarracän e ndërtesës katerkateshe, më venë përsëri plisin në kokë dhe më japin flamurin në dorë, që ta lëviz me tërë fuqinë. Poshtë ai mal populli brohorit pa u ndalur.

Më është lodhur këmba dhe gjithë atë mal populli nuk e ndjek dot. Ndalem, ulem në tryezën saj derës, rri e mendoj: nën dhe prehet vargu i paprerë i njerëzve pa jete  i viktimave të plojës shfarosëse serbe dhe i dëshmorëve të kombit, kurse mbi dhe jeta gjallëron përsëri  më shumë se kurrë.


----------------


Pershendetje!

----------


## GWENI



----------


## Llapi

Deklerata e nji dëshmimtari nga Lapusha 

> Reagim qytetar: Pse Zekeria Cana vazhdon të provokojë popullatën e 
> Llapushës!? 
> 
> Z. Cana, unë jam Hamza, njeriu që ka parë turpet tua në fillim të luftës. 
> 
> Shkruan: Hamëz Kryeziu 
> 
> Pas paraqitjes së z. Cana me fjalimin e tij fyes dhe denigrues në 
> Malishevë 
> heshta, duke menduar se fjalët e tij ishin rastësi apo arshiku plak mund 
> të 
> ishte nën ndikimin e viskit. Herën tjetër, ai në Fushë * Kosovë shkeli 
> edhe 
> më keq, duke i quajtur "ata të tjerët" (kuptohet se kë) "rod i 
> keq","kriminelë", "të pasoj" e fjalë tjera, që i shërbejnë për nder vetëm 
> fytyrës dhe karakterit të tij. 
> 
> Tashmë nuk munda të hesht pa i thënë turpet e këtij plaku të çmendur, që 
> nu 
> k 
> vdes nga turpi, që nuk pyet për moralin e nderin, prandaj edhe si krijesë 
> e 
> mjerë shet moralin e tij të dyshimtë aty ku mundet dhe i shitet. 
> 
> Z. Cana, unë jam Hamza, njeriu që ka parë turpet tua në fillim të luftës 
> së 
> shtrenjtë të djemve dhe vajzave të Kosovës për liri. Isha ndër pjesëtarët 
> e 
> parë të UÇK-së në rajonin e Llapushës, kur këtu po krijoheshin pozicionet 
> e 
> para të luftës, kur tashmë djalëria shqiptare i kishte kthyer pushkën 
> shkaut. 
> 
> E kishim vështirë, z. Cana, sepse po luftonim kundër një përbindëshi, 
> kundë 
> r 
> një krijese që kishte djegur zemrat e gjeneratave të tëra, prandaj kishim 
> mbledhur dufin e një populli. Armikun e kishim brenda dhe në gërhamën e 
> fundit ai digjte dhe piqte. Ne po dëgjonim britmat e fëmijëve dhe grave, 
> po 
> r 
> kishim rrëmbyer armët dhe kishim krijuar pak territor të lirë, sa për të 
> ushqyer luftën tonë të shenjtë. Malisheva e tëra ishte në flakë e bllokadë 
> dhe ne gëzoheshim kur dikush na vinte nga kryeqendra të na tregonte për 
> jetën atje, sepse traumat kishin përfshirë rajonin e Llapushës. 
> 
> Ardhja jote na gëzoi, kurse nga njësiti mora detyrën që të përkujdesem për 
> jetën tënde, sigurinë tënde. 
> 
> Këtë e mora seriozisht, sepse sinqerisht të respektoja dhe kjo ishte një 
> përgjegjësi e madhe që unë të ruaja një njeri të shkencës, që gëzonte edhe 
> respektin tonë, që te ne edhe ngjallte shpresën për përkrahjen tuaj që do 
> t'i jepje UÇK-së. 
> 
> Ju kishit depërtuar brenda territorit të Kosovës së lirë dhe ne çmonim 
> gjestin tënd, forcën tënde intelektuale, prandaj ishe i lirë që të 
> kontaktoje me popullatën, të njoftoheshe me hallet e saj. 
> 
> Ti mund të hyje lirisht edhe në familjet tona, sepse nga të gjithë kishe 
> respektin, kurse në mungesë të djemve të UÇK-së që ndodheshin në ballë të 
> detyrës, ti mund të ishe edhe zot shtëpie. 
> 
> Ngadalë filluan të shpërndahen dyshimet e para pasi "arshiku" plak kish 
> filluar të tregonte fytyrën e vërtetë tek femrat e molisura nga lufta në 
> Llapushë. 
> 
> Nuk doja t'u besoja këtyre gjërave, nuk doja që kjo të ndodhte me ty, nuk 
> doja që pikërisht ti të shqetësosh motrat dhe gratë e këtij rajoni edhe 
> ashtu të shqetësuara. 
> Ngadalë fillove të tregosh fytyrën tënde, duke u shoqëruar edhe me Hetemin 
> dhe Ramadanin, bashkëpunëtorë të policisë serbe, duke qerasur me raki 
> policinë serbe nëpër postblloqe dhe duke kaluar ato pa therrë në këmbë. 
> Kështu, derisa shpërndaje litra viski për bandat çetnike, ti shpërbleje 
> dhe 
> nderoje krimet që ata bënin kundër popullit tend, vetëm që ti me veturën 
> tënde të arrije në restoranin "Eksim-Tour", ku pastaj kryeje punët tjera 
> të 
> ndyra. 
> 
> Një natë marsi, pas rënies heroike të komandantit Adem Jashari dhe të 
> familjes së tij, erdhe vonë dhe me vete kishe edhe "Lulen", që ti në 
> pranin 
> ë 
> tonë e quaje "evlad". Nuk doja t'u besoja syve se ti, doktori ynë, atë 
> natë 
> ishe në shoqëri të asaj, që ditën ishte dashnore e kriminelit Sllagjan 
> Ristiq! 
> 
> Atë natë me "Lulen" u mbylle në dhomën e restoranit, kurse unë dhe dy 
> shokë 
> t 
> tjerë (që edhe tani mund të dëshmojnë faqen tënde të zezë), përfundimisht 
> hoqëm dyshimet në ndihmën tënde të sinqertë, humbëm iluzionet se pas nesh 
> ishin të renditur edhe ata që duhej, përkundër asaj se kishim vendosur që 
> luftës t'i shkojmë deri në fund. 
> 
> Atë natë marsi, m'u kujtua edhe rasti i 30 shtatorit 1997 (një natë para 
> demonstratave të Një tetorit) kur plaku i matufosur dr. Cana erdhi në 
> restorantin "Eksim-Tour" bashkë me "Lulen" për të qëndruar me të gjatë 
> tërë 
> natës. Të nesërmen profesori po pinte kafenë e mëngjesit bashkë me të 
> dashurën e tij dhe derisa një i ri plot shqetësim e pyeste për gjendjen në 
> Prishtinë, ai pa fije turpi iu drejtua djalit se "tash sapo erdha nga 
> Prishtina dhe gjendja atje ishte normale"! Që nga atëherë kuptova se ai 
> ishte një rrenacak dhe i pafytyrë. 
> 
> Të nesërmen kam njoftuar komandën e njësitit për veprimet tuaja, z. Cana, 
> kurse në orët e paraditës ju jeni paraqitur në protestën kundër masakrave 
> t 
> ë 
> kryera në Drenicë. Atë ditë, pas shpjegimeve që u kam bërë, pjesëtarët e 
> UÇK-së të kanë larguar nga bina ku duhej t'u flisje protestuesve, sepse 
> tashmë kishe shkelur nderin dhe dinjitetin e tyre, kishe shkelur nderin 
> dhe 
> dinjitetin e femrës së Llapushës, shëtisje si një i çmendur rrugëve të 
> Malishevës. 
> 
> Nga ajo ditë nuk të kam parë më, por në ndërdijen time figura e Canës ka 
> mbetur figurë e një plaku psikopat, që pasi ka humbur shanset e një jete 
> dinjitoze, ka shanset e inkuadrimit të tij në llumin politik të popullit 
> të 
> tij, duke e hedhur veten edhe ashtu në vendin ku e meriton - në anën e 
> kundërt të luftës së popullit të tij për liri. 
> 
> Z. Cana, një gjë megjithatë është mirë ta dini përkundër pafytyrësisë 
> suaj: 
> mos testoni durimin tonë, mos e provokoni më tej popullatën e Llapushës 
> sepse në momentet më të rënda të saj ju i keni përulur asaj nderin dhe 
> dinjitetin, kurse keni marrë nga ajo mallkimin. 
> 
> Ju tashmë në tubimet në Malishevë po kërkoni shtabe speciale dhe farën e 
> keqe, duke menduar se të tjerët kanë harruar turpet tuaja. Është mirë të 
> mbledhni mendjen, sepse kjo popullatë është e ndershme, shumë e durueshme, 
> por nëse shpërthen, ajo është si llava dhe nuk mund ta ndalë kush. Ju edhe 
> mund të vazhdoni turpet tuaja, por jo duke shkelur mbi nderin e 
> luftëtarëve 
> , 
> sepse ata asgjë nuk ju kanë borxh. 
> 
> Së paku bëni mirë të leni të qetë Malishevën.

----------


## Arb

[QUOTE=Llapi]Deklerata e nji d&#235;shmimtari nga Lapusha 




> Reagim qytetar: Pse Zekeria Cana vazhdon t&#235; provokoj&#235; popullat&#235;n e 
> > Llapush&#235;s!? 
> > 
> > Z. Cana, un&#235; jam Hamza, njeriu q&#235; ka par&#235; turpet tua n&#235; fillim t&#235; luft&#235;s.


Hamez, Z. Cana ka pare nga afer turpet e juaja gjate luftes.
>



> Shkruan: Ham&#235;z Kryeziu 
> > 
> > Pas paraqitjes s&#235; z. Cana me fjalimin e tij fyes dhe denigrues n&#235; 
> > Malishev&#235; 
> > heshta, duke menduar se fjal&#235;t e tij ishin rast&#235;si apo arshiku plak mund 
> > t&#235; 
> > ishte n&#235;n ndikimin e viskit.


As Cana e as populli nuk ka qene e as nuk jane ne ndikim te alkoholit. 




> Her&#235;n tjet&#235;r, ai n&#235; Fush&#235; * Kosov&#235; shkeli 
> > edhe 
> > m&#235; keq, duke i quajtur "ata t&#235; tjer&#235;t" (kuptohet se k&#235 "rod i 
> > keq","kriminel&#235;", "t&#235; pasoj" e fjal&#235; tjera, q&#235; i sh&#235;rbejn&#235; p&#235;r nder vet&#235;m 
> > fytyr&#235;s dhe karakterit t&#235; tij.


Ashtu po i quan edhe vete populli "fare e keqe" e "kriminele."




> Tashm&#235; nuk munda t&#235; hesht pa i th&#235;n&#235; turpet e k&#235;tij plaku t&#235; &#231;mendur, q&#235; 
> > nuk 
> > vdes nga turpi, q&#235; nuk pyet p&#235;r moralin e nderin, prandaj edhe si krijes&#235; 
> > e 
> > mjer&#235; shet moralin e tij t&#235; dyshimt&#235; aty ku mundet dhe i shitet.


Hamez mbaje veten mire e mos e le te turperohet. S'ke pse te merresh me Canen.
> 



> Z. Cana, un&#235; jam Hamza, njeriu q&#235; ka par&#235; turpet tua n&#235; fillim t&#235; luft&#235;s 
> > s&#235; 
> > shtrenjt&#235; t&#235; djemve dhe vajzave t&#235; Kosov&#235;s p&#235;r liri. Isha nd&#235;r pjes&#235;tar&#235;t 
> > e 
> > par&#235; t&#235; U&#199;K-s&#235; n&#235; rajonin e Llapush&#235;s, kur k&#235;tu po krijoheshin pozicionet 
> > e 
> > para t&#235; luft&#235;s, kur tashm&#235; djal&#235;ria shqiptare i kishte kthyer pushk&#235;n 
> > shkaut.


Cana ishte nder te paret qe pa me sy "mobilizimin" dhe "luften" qe bete ju.
> 



> E kishim v&#235;shtir&#235;, z. Cana, sepse po luftonim kund&#235;r nj&#235; p&#235;rbind&#235;shi, 
> > kund&#235; 
> > r 
> > nj&#235; krijese q&#235; kishte djegur zemrat e gjeneratave t&#235; t&#235;ra, prandaj kishim 
> > mbledhur dufin e nj&#235; populli. Armikun e kishim brenda dhe n&#235; g&#235;rham&#235;n e 
> > fundit ai digjte dhe piqte. Ne po d&#235;gjonim britmat e f&#235;mij&#235;ve dhe grave, 
> > po 
> > r 
> > kishim rr&#235;mbyer arm&#235;t dhe kishim krijuar pak territor t&#235; lir&#235;, sa p&#235;r t&#235; 
> > ushqyer luft&#235;n ton&#235; t&#235; shenjt&#235;.


Territor te lire e quan? Qe me vone u be arene e krimit dhe maskrave te organizuara mire nga Forcat Cetnike dhe ato Enveriste.




> Malisheva e t&#235;ra ishte n&#235; flak&#235; e bllokad&#235; 
> > dhe ne g&#235;zoheshim kur dikush na vinte nga kryeqendra t&#235; na tregonte p&#235;r 
> > jet&#235;n atje, sepse traumat kishin p&#235;rfshir&#235; rajonin e Llapush&#235;s. 
> > 
> > Ardhja jote na g&#235;zoi, kurse nga nj&#235;siti mora detyr&#235;n q&#235; t&#235; p&#235;rkujdesem p&#235;r 
> > jet&#235;n t&#235;nde, sigurin&#235; t&#235;nde.


E ke bere me qellim tjeter perkujdesjen ndaj tij. Po Z. Cana u tregua me burre se te tjeret. Ai ju tha haptas se jeni Kriminele.
> 



> K&#235;t&#235; e mora seriozisht, sepse sinqerisht t&#235; respektoja dhe kjo ishte nj&#235; 
> > p&#235;rgjegj&#235;si e madhe q&#235; un&#235; t&#235; ruaja nj&#235; njeri t&#235; shkenc&#235;s, q&#235; g&#235;zonte edhe 
> > respektin ton&#235;, q&#235; te ne edhe ngjallte shpres&#235;n p&#235;r p&#235;rkrahjen tuaj q&#235; do 
> > t'i jepje U&#199;K-s&#235;.


Cana vazhdimisht ka perkrahur UCK-ne, por jo Formacionet Fantazme qe vetequheshin udheheqes te luftes. Z. Cana ishte nder te paret qe shkeli ne oborrin e Jasharajve, pas masakres mbi familjen e tyre.
> 



> Ju kishit dep&#235;rtuar brenda territorit t&#235; Kosov&#235;s s&#235; lir&#235; dhe ne &#231;monim 
> > gjestin t&#235;nd, forc&#235;n t&#235;nde intelektuale, prandaj ishe i lir&#235; q&#235; t&#235; 
> > kontaktoje me popullat&#235;n, t&#235; njoftoheshe me hallet e saj.


Sigurisht se ishte i lire. Z. Cana nuk ishte i pa-njohur per popullaten.




> Ngadal&#235; filluan t&#235; shp&#235;rndahen dyshimet e para pasi "arshiku" plak kish 
> > filluar t&#235; tregonte fytyr&#235;n e v&#235;rtet&#235; tek femrat e molisura nga lufta n&#235; 
> > Llapush&#235;.


Hamez... 

A nuk dite ndryshe ta njellosesh Z. Canen? 




> K&#235;shtu, derisa shp&#235;rndaje litra viski p&#235;r bandat &#231;etnike, ti shp&#235;rbleje 
> > dhe 
> > nderoje krimet q&#235; ata b&#235;nin kund&#235;r popullit tend, vet&#235;m q&#235; ti me vetur&#235;n 
> > t&#235;nde t&#235; arrije n&#235; restoranin "Eksim-Tour", ku pastaj kryeje pun&#235;t tjera 
> > t&#235; 
> > ndyra.


Eh, sikur ka mbete Kosova nga Hamez Kurkushi, te na tregoj se kush na qenka Zekria Cana..!




> T&#235; nes&#235;rmen kam njoftuar komand&#235;n e nj&#235;sitit p&#235;r veprimet tuaja, z. Cana, 
> > kurse n&#235; or&#235;t e paradit&#235;s ju jeni paraqitur n&#235; protest&#235;n kund&#235;r masakrave 
> > t 
> > &#235; 
> > kryera n&#235; Drenic&#235;. At&#235; dit&#235;, pas shpjegimeve q&#235; u kam b&#235;r&#235;, pjes&#235;tar&#235;t e 
> > U&#199;K-s&#235; t&#235; kan&#235; larguar nga bina ku duhej t'u flisje protestuesve, sepse 
> > tashm&#235; kishe shkelur nderin dhe dinjitetin e tyre, kishe shkelur nderin 
> > dhe 
> > dinjitetin e femr&#235;s s&#235; Llapush&#235;s, sh&#235;tisje si nj&#235; i &#231;mendur rrug&#235;ve t&#235; 
> > Malishev&#235;s.


> 
Dhe gjithe kete e ke bere ne perkujdesje te sigurise se tij?




> Nga ajo dit&#235; nuk t&#235; kam par&#235; m&#235;, por n&#235; nd&#235;rdijen time figura e Can&#235;s ka 
> > mbetur figur&#235; e nj&#235; plaku psikopat, q&#235; pasi ka humbur shanset e nj&#235; jete 
> > dinjitoze, ka shanset e inkuadrimit t&#235; tij n&#235; llumin politik t&#235; popullit 
> > t&#235; 
> > tij, duke e hedhur veten edhe ashtu n&#235; vendin ku e meriton - n&#235; an&#235;n e 
> > kund&#235;rt t&#235; luft&#235;s s&#235; popullit t&#235; tij p&#235;r liri.


Cana mbeshteti gjithmone luften tone per liri, por jo krimet, torturat, mashtrimet e grackat e pergaditura nga "fara e juaj e keqe."
> 



> Z. Cana, nj&#235; gj&#235; megjithat&#235; &#235;sht&#235; mir&#235; ta dini p&#235;rkund&#235;r pafytyr&#235;sis&#235; 
> > suaj: 
> > mos testoni durimin ton&#235;, mos e provokoni m&#235; tej popullat&#235;n e Llapush&#235;s 
> > sepse n&#235; momentet m&#235; t&#235; r&#235;nda t&#235; saj ju i keni p&#235;rulur asaj nderin dhe 
> > dinjitetin, kurse keni marr&#235; nga ajo mallkimin.


Kete pyetje duhet te ia besh Grupacionit Mistrioz pjese e te cilit ishe edhe ti... Ju jeni ata qe testuat durimin e popullit, me provokimet e juaja. Prandaj edhe populli ju mallkoj e ndeshkoj me voten e lire.
> 



> Ju tashm&#235; n&#235; tubimet n&#235; Malishev&#235; po k&#235;rkoni shtabe speciale dhe far&#235;n e 
> > keqe, duke menduar se t&#235; tjer&#235;t kan&#235; harruar turpet tuaja. &#203;sht&#235; mir&#235; t&#235; 
> > mbledhni mendjen, sepse kjo popullat&#235; &#235;sht&#235; e ndershme, shum&#235; e durueshme, 
> > por n&#235;se shp&#235;rthen, ajo &#235;sht&#235; si llava dhe nuk mund ta ndal&#235; kush. Ju edhe 
> > mund t&#235; vazhdoni turpet tuaja, por jo duke shkelur mbi nderin e 
> > luft&#235;tar&#235;ve,  sepse ata asgj&#235; nuk ju kan&#235; borxh. 
> > 
> > S&#235; paku b&#235;ni mir&#235; t&#235; leni t&#235; qet&#235; Malishev&#235;n.


Edhe keto thirrje vijne drejt jush dhe grupacionit te cilit i takon.

----------


## Llapi

> 12 ZEKERIA CANA 
> 
> Deshmitari Zekeria Cana para organeve hetuese, më 25.1.1959, dekleron: 
> 
> Të pandehurin Adem Demaçi e njoh nga fundi i vitit 1954. Në atë kohë kemi qenë bashkë në studime, në Beograd. Në vitin 1955 jam takuar me të pandehurin në Beograd dhe ai qysh atëherë, para meje, është paraqitur armiqësisht. Më ka folur se pushteti i Jugisllavisë po i shperngul shqiptaët nga Kosmeti për në Turqi, sepse frikësohet se nëse shqiptarët do të mbesin edhe më tutje në Kosmet, ata do të kërkojnë që Kosmeti t`i bashkangjitet Shqipërisë. Përmes shpërnguljes se shqiptaëve, pushteti po përpiqet që kosmetin ta mbajë edhe me tutje në kuadrin e territorit jugosllav. 
> Më vonë, pasi i ka lënë studimet, i pandehuri Demaçi është takuar me mua disa herë në Prishtinë. Diku në pranverën e vitit 1958 në separenë e hotelit "Nova Jugosllavia" jemi takuar unë, Adem Demaçi, Din Mehmeti, Ali Aliu, Hysni Hoxha dhe Fahredin Gunga, të gjithë studentë. Me atë rast, Demaç , gjithnjë i disponuar armiqësishtë, ka thënë se pushteti po bën shumë padrejtësi ndaj kombësosë shqiptare dhe se me qëllim po i shpërngul shqiptarët për ne Turqi, në mënyrë që Kosmetin ta mbajë si territor të vetin. 
> Në rast që shqiptarët do të mbetëshin në Kosmet, ata do të Kërkonin që kosmeti t`i bashkangjitej Shqipërisë. Për aksionin e armëve Demaçi ka thënë se pushteti e ka ndërmarrë këtë aksion me qëllim të frikësimit të popullit shqiptar dhe që ta detyrojë atë të shpërngulet nga Kosmeti, dërsa Kosmetin ta mbajë si territor të Jugosllavisë. Pas Kësaj jemi ngritur dhe kemi dalë nga hoteli. Unë kam shkuar te axha i im, kurse atu janë nisur në drejtim të Gërmisë, në Shkollen Normale që të flinin. Nuk di se çkia kanë folur rrugës derisa kanë shkuar për 
> Gërmi. 
> Diku në verën e të njëjtit vit, jam takuar me Adem Demaçin në Gjakovë. Ai kishte ardhur për 
> ...


edhe nji dokument per deshmin e z.canes

-----------------------
ME DËSHMITË E ZEKERIA CANËS,ALI ALIUT,FAHREDIN GUNGËS...NË 
MARS 1959 ADEM DEMACI DENOHET ME 5 VJET BURG TË RËNDË!!! 

Më 19 nëntor 1958 UDB-a jugosllave(lexo-serbosllave) e burgos për herë të parë atdhetarin Adem Demaçi dhe në arsyetimin për paraburgimin e tij,thuhet:Për arsye se ka vepruar armiqësisht kundër rregullimit shtetëror dhe shoqëror të RFPJ-së,ngase është angazhuar për shkëputjen e territorit të Kosovës dhe bashkimit të saj me Shqipërinë.!!! 
Aktakuza e përgaditur nga udbashët :e mira/e keqja: .Mihajlloviq,Mom(o)çillo Çanoviq,Vojisllav Mihajlloviq...dhe e realizuar nga prokurori Radovan Bullajiq dhe zëvendësprokurori Mirosllav Llazareviq,është ndërtuar nga dëshmitë e dëshmitarëve Shqiptarë:Zekeria Cana,Ali Aliu,Fahredin Gunga,Adem Gajtani,Avdi Avdiu,Shemsi Osmani,Rafael Sopi,Sabit Ratkoceri,Ismet Bytyqi,Shefqet Popova,Din Mehmeti,Sylejman Drini dhe Xhafer Ruzhdiu. 
Me këtë rast po veçojë dëshmitë e Zekeria Canës(tani historian),Ali Aliut(shkrimtar,njëri nga themeluesit e LDK-së) dhe të Fahredin Gungës(poet-ish kryeredaktor i RTP-së,tani i ndjerë). 

- ZEKERIA CANA para udbashit Momo Çanoviq,më 25 janar 1959 ndër të tjera deklaron:Të pandehurin Adem Demaçi e njoh nga fundi i vitit 1954.Në atë kohë kemi qenë bashkë në studime,në Beograd.Në vitin 1955 jam takuar me të pandehurin në Beograd dhe ai qysh atëherë,para meje është paraqitur armiqësisht.Më ka folur se pushteti i Jugosllavisë po i shpërngul shqiptarët nga Kosmeti për në Turqi,sepse frikësohet se nëse shqiptarët do të mbesin edhe mëtutje në Kosmet,ata do të kërkojnë që Kosmeti t´i bashkangjitet Shqipërisë.Përmes shpërnguljes së shqiptarëve,pushteti po përpiqet që Kosmetin të mbajë edhe mëtutje në kuadrin e territorit jugosllavë...Për aksionin e armëve Demaçi ka thënë se pushteti e ka ndërmarrë këtë aksion me qëllim të frikësimit të popullit shqiptar dhe që ta detyrojë atë të shpërngulet nga Kosmeti,ndërsa atë ta mbaj si territor të Jugosllavisë...Diku në verën e të njejtit vit(1955)jam takuar me Adem Demaçin në Gjakovë.Ai kishte ardhur për mbajtjen e orës letrare dhe atëherë e kam ftuar në drekë në shtëpinë time.Derisa ishte në shtëpinë time më ka folur se Kosmeti duhet t´i takojë,gjithësesi Shqipërisë,me plebishit ose me luftë...Po kështu para meje ka folur edhe për gjendjen ekonomike në Kosmet,duke potencuar se Kosmeti është mjaftë i zhvilluar ekonomikisht,por është i eksploatuar nga pushteti i Jugosllavisë,i cili nuk po investon asnjë objekt ekonomik në Kosmet...!!! 

-ALI ALIU në dëshminë e tij dhënë para të njejtit udbash më 24 janar 1959,ndër të tjera deklaron:Diku në pranverën e vitit 1958,kemi udhëtuar nga Beogradi për në Prishtinë. Që të mbajmë orë letrare nëpër Kosmet.Kemi udhëtuar disa shokë,studentë shqiptarë.Atëherë jemi takuar me Adem Demaçin në hotelinNova Jugosllavianë Prishtinë.Jemi takuar unë,Din Mehmeti,Fahredin Gunga,Hysni Hoxha,Zekeria Cana e ndoshta edhe ndonjë tjetër,por nuk më kujtohet.Me këtë rast pos tjerash,Demaçi na ka thënë si vijon:-se ndaj shqiptarëve të Kosmetit nga ana e pushtetit po bëhen padrejtësi të ndryshme;se shqiptarët po shpërngulen për në Turqi dhe se me këto shpërngulje pushteti dëshiron që Kosmetin ta mbajë edhe mëtutje për vete.Po të qëndronin shqiptarët edhe mëtutje në Kosmet,pushtetarët janë të bindur se Kosmetin do ta humbasin.Me qëllim të mbajtjes së Kosmetit për vete(që të mbetet edhe mëtutje jugosllav)ata kanë organizuar aksionin e armëve,duke i rrahur e maltretuar shqiptarët,të cilët detyrohen të shpërngulen për në Turqi dhe kështu problemi i Kosmetit zgjidhet përfundimisht...!!! 

-FAHREDIN GUNGA,para të njejtit udbash hetues ,më 21 janar 1959,ndër të tjera deklaron:...Më kujtohet se diku në pranverën e vitit 1958 kam qenë në shoqëri me Demaçin dhe me shokët e tjerë si :ngerdheshje: in Mehmeti,Ali Aliu,Hysni Hoxha,Zekeria Cana, dhe disa të tjerë,të gjithë studentë në Beograd.Jemi takuar në hotelNova Jugosllavianë Prishtinëdhe kemi qenë të ulur në separe të këtij hoteli.Me këtë rast Demaçi na ka folur se si në projekt të ligjit të ri për shkollat parashihet heqja e gjuhëve të pakicave në shkollat emesme.Në lidhje me këtë Demaçi ka qenë i revoltuar dhe ka thënë se ky ligj më së shumti i godet shqiptarët në Kosmet,se ky është kulminacioni i të padrejtave që po u bëhen shqiptarëve nga ana e pushtetit dhe se kjo është një masë që po merret posaçërisht ndaj shqiptarëve dhe se po bëhet me paramendim nga pushteti aktual.Kur kemi dal nga hoteli jemi nisur bashkë në drejtim të Gërmisë kah shkolla Normale.Gjatë rrugës Demaçi na ka thënë se ne,si intelektualë,duhet të jemi unikë,sepse me unitet mund t´i kontribuojmë popullit tonë...!!! 

Pas ngritjes së aktakuzës PPQ nr.14/59 19.02.1959,në Gjykatën e Qarkut në Prishtinë më 17 mars 1959 u mbajt procesi gjyqësor kundër Adem Demaçit i drejtuar nga gjyqtari Dragutin Kallugjeroviq dhe gjykatësit porotë :e mira/e keqja: ehmed Kalaveshi,Riza Voca dhe Qazim Bajgora..Dhe këtij simboli të qëndresës shqiptare me këtë rastnë emër të popullitsipas nenit 117 paragrafi 1 i LP dhe sipas nenit 16,paragrafi 1 i LP,ju shqiptua denimi në kohëzgjatje prej 5 vjetësh burg të rëndë...!!!

----------


## DriniM

Përse keni fshi postimin tim ,që nuk kishte të bën asgjë me fyerje, injorim ,ofendim apo sharje ????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Unë vetëm kërkova ,që nëse dikush ka mundësi ( Arb apo RTP-ja ) që të vazhdon botimin- shkrimin e BOTIMIT të zotit Zekeria Cana '' Ditar Lufte '' në këtë faqe të këtij forumi .


Kush iu frigohet fjalëve të zotit Z . Cana mbi luftën ?!
Përse i frigoheni të vërtetës mbi luftën ?!
Fjalët e tij ,në ate botim jam BURIM HISTORIK për Historinë e ardhme të Kosovës ,i pëqen kujt apo jo .

Lutja ( për vazdimin e '' Ditar lufte '' ) mbetët në fuqi .
Paraprakisht iu falemderoj .

----------


## alibaba

Foto te trimave qe do kujtohen sa te ekzistoje bota.

----------


## alibaba

Pamje nga e kaluara e lavdishme.

----------


## alibaba

Ata qe e mbajten te shendritur nderin e Armes Shqipetare

----------


## alibaba

Çlirimtare te skajit me lindor te Shqiperise : krenaria e Presheves Bujanocit e Medvegjes - UÇPMB

----------


## Brari

Ali..

ne postimin e fundit ne foton e 3-te ai grupi  ushtareve kan dale ne Malin e Dajtit. 
aty eshte ajo bjeshka e dajtit  e atje mbas shpines tyre posht eshte tirana qe duket e mbuluar nga bloza e pluhni kurse kta ushtaret shikojn nga fusha perball e maja e Dajtit ne drejtim te atij hotelit a shpive te pushimit..

kur asht ba kjo Foto?
cilet jan ata ne se nuk perben sekret?

thuhej se hashimi, xhavi, Kupi etj kan ndejt do kohe ne Vilat qeveritare ne Mal te Dajtit.. 
PS  ish e detyrume me imbajt atje larg syve te popullit sepse ne Rogner u doli boja.. 
e sic po duket kta djelmoshat do jene grupi i truprojave te Shtabit rognerist..

Ali Bab.. mir ki ba me Fotot e Adem jasharit..
cka ndodhi qe u gjind vetem Komandanti legjendar ne rrethim?

Ku ishit ju?
i shkon dhe nofka "komandanti i Vetmuar" Adem Jashari..


te kisha qen rapsod ja kisha ba nji kang..

cka po nxin per rreth prekazi
asht ushtri e njati knjazi
ardh me topa e mortaja
cuni bre se u ba hataja
mbet rrethu qaj dem jashari
vec do gra e fmi aty pari
po ku jeni bre njesita
po ku jeni bre komita
pse bash sot kerkush spo vjen
i vetem shkau mu po m'gjen
ku mi cu kto gra e fmi..
ndihm bre zot se shok spo ki
mu si shurra ne aeroplan 
kan hup trimat askush sbzan
u ka dal ndoj pun pahiri
ku rexhepi ku hashimi
ku jakup e imja ushtria
ball per ball ktu policia
e me mu vec gra e fmija
ani bac mos u merzit
se na filmin ta kem qit
e me dek ti si hero 
lufto burr e na ndero
se vertet sot sjena pran
se shum pun na paskan zan
por ti hiq merak mos ki
se kur tjena ne liri
krejt bashku ki me na pas
nder tribuna krejt tuj plas
tuj tnderu o bac ademi
se shum trimi paske ken
por qather ti ski me fol
me u anku e me u mrol
pse tlam  vetem e ku kjem
e dim vet si do rrotllojm
fjal e pralla kur tregojm
monumentin ta ndertojm
e cdo vit ta po t'nderojm
komandant tkena emru
ani se smundesh me u cu
mu anku e protestu
kshu e ka lufta or bac
ca ne prekaz e ca ne bllac
ti me pushk e na me faksa
ti ne luft me gra e fmi
na me muskuj  n'fotografi
ti se din mor bac adem
kompjuteri asht melhem
ta ban foton bukuri
aty brenda ne shtepi
tuj pi lloz e birr pilzeni
pa e shkrep kurr at far seni
ta ban mjeshtri bukuri
kompjuteri mrekulli
me u duk rambo per bes
sikur je atje ne qyrez
pa lujt hic pi gjermanie
tuj shetit asaj shqypnije
sa me klosa me fatosa
me qerosa e me qosa
tuj u gzu se po i del timi 
atij pisi ibrahimi..
kur shiqon se hup kosova
ku je bre klinton e bler
popllin sllobo po ma nxjerr
matan bjeshke matan mali
kush traktor e kush ne kali 
hajt se mir u ban stervitja
po thot Demac bark simitja
po i hup fara mir ti bahet
te rugova le te qahet
un me shok moti kem fol
se pa gjak nuk ka liri
po si je o moj shqipni
cka po thon hashim fatosat
ne rogner i bajn mir kosat
tban te fala shok xhep qosi
po rrit mjekrren tek fatosi
ani pra o djemt e mi
per cdo hall mkini nshpi
planet tona realizume
qat brahimin e rrezume
si ka mbet ma popull ndore
e kjo shok asht bash fitore..
ja kem pshurr presidentllykin
tung pra Hash ma puth jakypin..


etjetj..





etjetj..

----------


## alibaba

> Brari]Ali..
> 
> ne postimin e fundit ne foton e 3-te ai grupi  ushtareve kan dale ne Malin e Dajtit. 
> aty eshte ajo bjeshka e dajtit  e atje mbas shpines tyre posht eshte tirana qe duket e mbuluar nga bloza e pluhni kurse kta ushtaret shikojn nga fusha perball e maja e Dajtit ne drejtim te atij hotelit a shpive te pushimit..


Gjate luftes Shqiperia na ka ndihmuar shume dhe ka deshmuar edhe nje here se jemi vllezer.






> kur asht ba kjo Foto?
> cilet jan ata ne se nuk perben sekret?


Fotot i gjen ne www.lemza.com dhe pastaj kllikon "foto uck"




> thuhej se hashimi, xhavi, Kupi etj kan ndejt do kohe ne Vilat qeveritare ne Mal te Dajtit..


Mos kallxo çka thuhet se thashe themet dalin nga goja e Injorances




> cka ndodhi qe u gjind vetem Komandanti legjendar ne rrethim?
> 
> Ku ishit ju?
> i shkon dhe nofka "komandanti i Vetmuar" Adem Jashari..


Po ti ku ishe???
Nofke per komandantin legjendar??????????ncncncncncncncnc




> te kisha qen rapsod ja kisha ba nji kang..


Me te vertet rapsod se jo mahi 
Pak je ndikuar nga nje ideologji

----------


## Llapi

Mr. Sheremet Krasniqi, : Kur informatori i OZN-së ( i UDB-së) njollos figurat historike !

(Lidhur me apostrofimin tim në fejtonin e Zekeria Canës: Fletë ditari 1990-1999-vazhdimi i 45-të, të botuar në Zëri të datës 13 mars 2007)

Pa pretenduar të vlerësoj tërë ato që po thuhen në këtë fejton, sepse kjo për mua do të ishte bjerrje e kotë kohe, nga ajo sa kam lexuar deri tash nga ky fejton , fitohet përshtypja se autori ka për qëllim ti rehabilitojë disa personalitete, që i shërbyen verbërisht regjimit pushtues, duke himnizuar atë periudhë deri në ekstrem, kur thotë se Kosova jonë ecte përpara, i mungonte vetëm qumështi i zogjve (Shih vazhdimin e 45-të, f. 21).
Z. Cana, në një vend të dukshëm të fejtonit ( në boks), bën fjalë edhe për emisionin dokumentar Kreshniku i maleve të Kosovës të TVSH-së dhe apostrofon emrin tim dhe figurën e Hasan Hysen Budakovës, duke thënë se  Hasan Budakova shkëlqeu gjatë kryengritjes së vitit 1910, kështu që ishte kryetrim i luftës në Grykën e Carralevës përkrah Isa Boletinit, ndërsa më vonë  avash- avash bëhet mashë e politikës pushtuese të këtij shteti dhe shkel në ujërat e tradhtisë kombëtare këmbë e krye. Më tej ai kritikon edhe ish-presidentin Sali Berisha për shkak të dekorimit të Hasan Hysen Budakovës me Urdhrin e Lirisë të Klasit të Parë.
Të fillojmë nga e para. Z. Cana që në fillim shërbehet me të pavërteta, kur thotë për mua se ka magjistruar në shkencën e historisë, edhe pse unë jam magjistër i shkencave filologjike !
Së dyti. Ndër të tjera, thotë se kolegu im më i ri ( Mos e dhashtë zoti ! -Sh.K.) mr. Sheremet Krasniqi nuk ka para vetes asnjë dokument arkivash dhe mjaftohet me fraza e gjepura për ta ngritur këtë figurë historike lartë e më lartë. Dëshiroj tia përkujtoj z. Cana se në emisionin e lartpërmendur, nga një mori dokumentesh arkivore, që flasin për veprimtarinë patriotike të Hasan Hysen Budakovës, Televizioni Shqiptar dha vetëm disa sosh. Në intervistën time, përveç të tjerash, unë kam prezantuar para teleshikuesve dokumentin e Arkivit të Romës, letrën e ambasadorit Mayor në Stamboll, nr. 1942/685, dt. 22 korrik 1910, dërguar ministrit të Punëve të Jashtme të Italisë, dokument ky i depozituar në Arkivin e Institutit të Historisë të Akademisë së Shkencave të Shqipërisë. Duke prezantuar këtë dokument në TVSH, unë fare qartë kam thënë se ai është dokumenti më autentik, që flet për Betejën e Kaçanikut e të Carralevës. Madje kam lexuar edhe një fragment nga ky dokument, në të cilin flitet për luftën mbinjerëzore që është bërë në Budakovë nën udhëheqjen e Hasan Hysen Budakovës kundër ushtrisë së Turgut Pashës. Këtë dokument e ruaj si sytë e ballit, e kam edhe në kasetë dhe është i incizuar nga TVSH-ja. Këtë mund ta vërtetojë kush të dojë dhe kur të dojë. Ti, z. Cana, atë natë ose ke qenë i dehur me shlivovicë ose të kanë lënë veshët e sytë, ose je matufosur. Pse e gënjen lexuesin kur thua : Mr. Krasniqi nuk ka para vetes asnjë dokument arkivash...
 Nëse ky dokument i Arkivit të Romës dhe fragmente të veprës Pasqyrë e ditëve të përgjakshme të poetit Risto Siliqi, nga e cila u lexua atëbotë një strofë kushtuar H. H. Budakovës e që fare mirë lexoheshin në ekran, të duken fraza e gjepura, atëherë duhet ta vësh gishtin në tëmth e të mendosh se mos vallë ke shkalluar !
Së treti. Z. Cana, Hasan Hysen Budakova nuk shkëlqeu vetëm më 1910. Ai shkëlqeu edhe më herët, që në Lidhjen e Prizrenit, kur turqit ia patën djegur dy herë kullat, për shkak të aktivitetit të tij patriotik. Për këtë ekzistojnë dokumentet arkivore, por këto dokumente, ty z. Cana, nuk të kanë interesuar, sepse ke qenë i dhënë pas socialdemokratëve serbë e pas angazhimit në OZN-a, siç e pohon edhe vetë kur thua se në atë kohë isha në OZNA dhe nuk jam pa gjynahe, por i jap vetes gajret kur mendoj se Aliu ( Ali Shukria-Sh.K.) është i mbushur deri në fyt (Zekiria Cana: Fletë ditari 1976-1989, Zëri, 27 janar 2007, f. 30). Po aty, z. Cana, ti pohon se pas Betejës së Carralevës Hasani gjen konak në Serbi dhe atje shkel në ujërat e tradhtisë kombëtare. Siç dihet, pas shuarjes me gjak e hekur të kësaj kryengritjeje, Porta kishte dhënë urdhër për ekzekutimin e të gjithë krerëve shqiptarë që kishin marrë pjesë në kryengritje. Isa Boletini me shumë bashkëluftëtarë gjeti strehim në Mal të Zi, ndërsa Hasani me tërë familjen dhe me disa bashkëluftëtarë u vendos në Serbi, në Leskovc (Z. Cana thotë në Kralevë, ndoshta edhe këtë shtrembërim të së vërtetës e bën me qëllim të caktuar). Pra, zori e shpuri në derë të hasmit, por kurrë nuk ra në ujërat e tradhtisë kombëtare, siç pohon ti z. Cana. Ti, z. Cana, je bërë rob i burimeve serbe, nuk ke konsultuar fare burime të tjera arkivore dhe nuk ke bërë hulumtime në terren, të shkosh deri në Budakovë e të kontaktosh me djalin e tij, Alinë (1900-1994) , i cili ka qëndruar bashkë me Hasanin në Serbi, të kontaktosh me njerëzit që kanë jetuar deri vonë e që i kanë mbijetuar këto ngjarje. Ti, z. Cana, e hesht me qëllim aktivitetin e tij patriotik pas Betejës së Carralevës.
Së katërti. Në atë emision të TVSH-së thuhet fare qartë se Hasan Hysen Budakova , krahas Isa Boletinit, Mehmet Dërallës, Ajdin Dragës e të tjerëve, mori pjesë në aktin e pavarësisë, më 1912. Për këtë flasin vetë dokumentet , që ruhen në AQSH, për këtë shkruajnë të gjithë historianët e mirëfilltë, por që kjo nuk gjen vend në asnjë libër tënd të botuar për këtë akt. Hasani ka qëndruar vetëm 11 muaj në Leskovc (Se në çfarë kushtesh e rrethanash ka jetuar atje, këtë e kam thënë hollësisht në monografinë time Hasan Hysen Budakova, Prishtinë, 1997). Edhe vdekja e tij në spitalin e Prizrenit nuk është vdekje banale, siç thua ti, por është një vdekje mjaft enigmatike.
Hasan H. Budakova merr pjesë në shpalljen e pavarësisë në fazën e dytë, mu atëherë kur, ti z. Cana , thua se bie në ujërat e tradhtisë kombëtare. Në një dokument sekret të Mbretërisë së Serbisë thuhet :  Hasan Hysen Budakova, të likuidohet me familje në fshat, me qëllim që të shpërngulet (Shih:DASIP PO. F.VII . d.I. p/6 VII, XVII/51, Beograd). Po të ishte Hasani vegël e Sebisë, siç thua ti, z. Cana, për se Serbia do të lëshonte një urdhër të tillë ? Për se thua Ky fill e përshkon edhe pjesën e dytë të emisionit, kur në këtë pjesë të emisionit jepet edhe ky dokument: Hasan Hysen Budakova vuri nën kontroll të plotë Kaçanikun, Carralevën dhe më 8 tetor 1918 edhe Prizrenin. Ai dogji depot e austriakëve në Ferizaj , etj. Nga këto humbje e në përpjekje dëshpërimi, gjenerali austriak Fon Shtadler dhe shumë oficerë bënë vetëvrasje. (Shih: AQSH. Fondi 822. D.17.fl.15, nr. 708-197). Në ekran doli edhe dokumenti i komitetit Mbrojtja Kombëtare e Kosovës, në të cilin flitet për luftën e rreptë të Hasan Hysen Budakovës e të Sadik Ramë Gjurgjevikut kundër serbëve më 1919.
Dokumentet e kohës flasin me gjuhën e fakteve dhe ato dëshmojnë për luftën e H. H. Budakovës kundër pushtuesve serbomëdhenj. Në një letër , që i dërgohet Komitetit të Kosovës më 9 qershor 1920, thuhet : ... Më 6 qershor 1920 çetat e Idriz Seferit e të Hasan Hysenit të Budakovës kanë zënë grykën e Cernalevës e të Kaçanikut. Në Kaçanik e kanë vra naçallnikun me disa serbë të tjerë. (Shih: AQSH. Komiteti i Kosovës. D. 54. Dok.nr.89). Këto dokumente hedhin poshtë katërçipërisht pohimet tuaja, z. Cana, kur thua se në fazën e dytë H. Budakova kishte rënë në ujëra të tradhtisë kombëtare. Së pesti. Z. Cana e akuzoni pa të drejtë Televizionin Shqiptar kinse ai  sikur e ka bërë shprehi të keqe ti përgatitë emisionet këmba dorës, pa përgjegjësi profesionale dhe kritere të caktuara... Vërtet, ai emision ishte i dobët , se asgjë nuk shkonte në favor të asaj që kishe shkruar ti për këtë atdhetar, se nuk të kishin konsultuar ty, por kishin konsultuar dokumente të AQSH, të Arkivit të Institutit të Historisë të Tiranës dhe shtypin e kohës. Përkundrazi, ai ishte një emision i përgatitur me një përkushtim e akribi të rrallë profesionale. Në atë emision, çdo gjë që është thënë , është thënë mbi bazë të dokumenteve arkivore.
Së gjashti. Siç dihet, me rastin e 115-vjetorit të Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit, ish-presidenti i Republikës së Shqipërisë, dr. Sali Berisha, e dekoroi Hasan Hysen Budakovën me Urdhrin e Lirisë të Klasit I, urdhër ky më i lartë që jepet në Republikën e Shqipërisë. Por, mëkat që , kur e kanë bërë një punë të tillë, nuk të kanë pyetur edhe ty! Ti, z. Cana, me siguri e di se në çfarë filtrash ka kaluar procedura e dekorimit të Hasan Hysenit e të të tjerëve, por këtë e hesht me qëllim.
Në përfundim të këtij reagimi, do të shtoja edhe këto radhë : Hasan Hysen Budakova nuk kishte as një ditë shkollë. Ai, për 50 vjet me radhë, me armikun foli vetëm nëpërmjet grykës së pushkës. Ai sditi të denoncojë në UDB Mandelën tonë, Adem Demaçin, siç bëre ti, z. Cana (Shih: Dosja Demaçi, f. 55-56).
Ai sditi ti japë ultimatum ish- presidentit Ramiz Alija, duke i thënë  ose liroje nga burgu Kapllan Resulin, alias Resulbegoviqin , ose ta qesë popullin në rrugë, ai sditi të vjedhë banane, as të futet në ndonjë kthinë të Institutit Albanologjik si një kalë Troje e ti lërë kolegët e punës të hanë dajak nga forcat paramilitare serbe, sditi të mobilizojë ushtrinë shqiptare në Zagreb  për tu bërë mish për top për të huajt, sditi  të shtrojë darka në hotel Dajti të Tiranës me djersën e kurbetçinjve, sditi ti thurë kurrë vetvetes ode etj. etj.

----------

